# Having so much trouble choosing an adult food



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I feed Kirklands, it's cheap, 4 stars, and has a small amount of grain. Works well for us!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feed Kirklands weight control to Echo, the whippet. Bonnie didn't like their puppy food and I switched to the BB, which seemed much better than their puppy food. I could switch her to the Kirkland adult food. 

Have either of your spoos gotten fat on it?


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

It's always such a relief to find food that works! But even with several flavors in a certain brand, it's not quite as "diverse" as I'd like it to be. Each brand is developed around a certain formulation, and nothing in the market is perfect. And there is a chance it's lacking something too and if fed exclusively for extended period of time might cause allergies/problems.

I have several brands I keep on rotation; among them are TOTW, Castor & Pollux Organix (has grains, but gluten free), Ziwi Peak (air-dried raw). 

Go with a good quality brand of food and give it a try! Mix it with her old food to see how she does, and if it works well then more options for you (and her!)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Like the previous poster, I also feed on a rotation diet. Here are my thoughts for you: 

Blue Buffalo is a great food. If Bonnie does well on it, I don't see any reason to change it up unless you just want to. Blue Buffalo regular chicken flavor adult food is the first food that we tried our lab on that he could eat without having chronic vomiting and diarrhea. It changed our life, and I wouldn't fault anyone for feeding it. 

In regards to grain free, both Nova and Juniper eat grain free (we use Blue Wilderness in our rotation and they both love it and do well on it). Stools are firm and solid, moist but not "wet". Neither have ever had trouble with anal glands. 

My advice would be to go ahead and go with the BB adult. See how she does on it. If she does well and you want to stick with it, then do. If you want to try a rotation diet, have at it. There isn't a be all end all or absolute way of doing it. And if you try something and it doesn't work, there are so many other options out there. So don't stress yourself over it.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We switched Lexi to Evo Innova for her first adult food. She did great on the first bag and started having tummy trouble with the second. We then went to BB adult, it's the fish one-can't recall the flavor right now-and she has been doing great on it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

if it ain't broke, don't fix it. switch her to the adult and see how she does. 

i started with wellness and then played w/ my dogs feed and ended up back on wellness (the blend w/ the grain) because my dogs all do well on it. so i realized that if it works, don't mess with it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

outwest said:


> Have either of your spoos gotten fat on it?


God I wish, Vegas is so skinny. Vienna's always been solid, but no one's gained weight, no.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I say switch it up. I don't believe it does any dog good to eat the same thing forever. For months, even. But of course do what you believe is right. I am someone who goes out of my way to make sure my dogs don't eat more than two meals that are the same.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I feed Kirklands, it's cheap, 4 stars, and has a small amount of grain. Works well for us!


if we had a costco around here, i'd try kirklands out. with 5 dogs it sure would help out the funds here!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Off to the pet store to buy food. LOL. As we speak I am up in the air. It would be very nice to feed both dogs the same thing, finally. It has been so hard to keep my whippet slim as they are supposed to be, but I won't know until I try. I could mix his weight control with the new food. 

I, too, believe variety is important. I feed rotating brands of high quality canned meat and some raw a couple times a week, so they get variety. I want a good base food that has everything in it. 

I am going to check out TOTW and BB basic and BB Wilderness. I decided against cost co for the moment because of the weight issue Echo had.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Decision was:
grain free Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck: $55.99 for a 24# bag.

It was so difficult as there were numerous brands to choose from. It's really overwhelming. I have been very happy with BB. I decided to show some customer loyalty, but try the grain free this time. They carry several flavors of it. 

I also bought 12 cans of meat of various brands and a bag of beef tendons (made in USA). They went mad for the tendons and Echo got wild eyed when I gave him a taste of the Wilderness food. I'll mix some in with his weight food tonight. 

I like seeing my dogs so happy...


----------

